
Show HN: My Django book, Hello Web App, is now free online - limedaring
A couple of years ago I wrote Hello Web App (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hellowebapp.com) to teach beginner Django web app development. It&#x27;s aimed at non-programmers and designers, and walks folks through building and deploying a basic web app.<p>I&#x27;m working on my third book to teach web design fundamentals to programmers (Hello Web Design: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;1868398473&#x2F;hello-web-design-design-basics-for-non-designers), so I&#x27;ve made Hello Web App free online during the Kickstarter campaign for the new book.<p>The full Hello Web App tutorial can be accessed here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hellowebapp.com&#x2F;tutorial&#x2F;intro&#x2F;<p>Also, I&#x27;m happy to answer any questions about writing and self-publishing books — I&#x27;ve probably made about $20,000 lifetime profit on the two Hello Web App books overall.<p>Thanks all!
======
Eridrus
As a programmer who has a desire to build things that require UI components,
but no real desire to learn the intricacies of UI, what I personally want is a
cookbook/toolkit that lets me do common things really easily and then make
tweaks, not build anything from scratch.

I really liked Bootstrap for this for the web, particularly things like their
dashboard templates which gives me a cookie cutter dashboard with minimal
effort.

~~~
limedaring
I think you'll like Hello Web Design then, since my number one push is for
shortcuts and easy guidelines to remember, then teach a bit about the theory
and fundamentals (usually taught the opposite way and shortcuts are usually
not taught at all).

Check out my article, which gives a little preview of the content:
[https://medium.com/@limedaring/design-for-non-designers-
part...](https://medium.com/@limedaring/design-for-non-designers-
part-1-6559ed93ff91#.5u8g9ob0u)

------
gf263
I saw you speak at CUSEC, cool stuff!

~~~
limedaring
Aw yay! Super proud of that talk, it's my favorite. :)

